
The Alter Ego of Robert Craft - tintinnabula
http://www.thenation.com/article/the-alter-ego-of-robert-craft/
======
douche
Clicked on it thinking it was about Robert Kraft... Oops.

Would have been great to learn that when he's not running the most successful
sports franchise of the 2000s and making paper, he's some septuagenarian
Batman...

------
warmfuzzykitten
Link to paywall article, and rather annoying one, at that.

